# OUT NOW: Resonate



## Spitfire Team (Jun 7, 2022)

*COMING THURSDAY *- The End Of Sound

​


----------



## ka00 (Jun 7, 2022)

Aftershock
Tremor
Bruise
Carnage
Silence
Tinnitus


----------



## chrisav (Jun 7, 2022)

DIES


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 7, 2022)

So NOW they finally release that convolution plugin with Air Lyndhurst, Maide Vale and AR IRs?


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 7, 2022)

Plenty of money for trailer sample developers?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 7, 2022)

When I see, _When epic hits die, what do they leave behind?_, that makes me think they are retiring another library - perhaps HZPerc.

But when I see,_ The End Of Sound_, that makes me think they are retiring themselves, and Spitfire will cease as a sample library company.


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 7, 2022)

Sampled at the end of silence,

HZPerc Pro Lite features only the release tails of the hits, the sound that is left behind when epic hits die


----------



## GtrString (Jun 7, 2022)

Empty space… the nothing library. Now we can insert silences on the spot in our wall to wall scores.. choose the room for your silence, Abbey Road, Air or …(silence inserted)


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 7, 2022)

A developer will try to reinvent the wheel and claims it will be bigger (needs it's own workstation) and far better.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 7, 2022)

Sample of the ending piano chord of "A Day In The Life"?


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 7, 2022)

At the end of sound.. hmm.. 

Symphonic Dog Whistles?


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 7, 2022)

Okay another guess:

The Vacuum Symphony Orchestra.

Meticulously picked collection of curated silence recorded somewhere in Jupiter's orbit.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 7, 2022)

Maybe Michael Jackson Vowels?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 7, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Sample of the ending piano chord of "A Day In The Life"?


That was my first thought as well when I read the title.


----------



## MichiganMan (Jun 7, 2022)

And it'll be here on 5 May. I can't wait! Or have I already...?


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 7, 2022)

MichiganMan said:


> And it'll be here on 5 May. I can't wait! Or have I already...?


Haha Its in my mail too. How many people missed this before release? XD

Also....would love it if it was a Chaz Smith library (sculptural percussion dude).


----------



## Simon Lee (Jun 7, 2022)

Is it the sound of one hand clapping in a forest ?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 7, 2022)

That's definitely a cymbal, wasn't there an old cymbal library by spitfire? not sure if it still exists






EDIT:
Still exists, maybe this'll be an updated version?









Spitfire Audio — Scraped Percussion


Progressive scraped, rubbed and bowed percussion



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 7, 2022)

A library specializing in epic hit tails?

Sounds like bowed cymbals though.


----------



## ridgero (Jun 7, 2022)

The return of the weird marketing!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 7, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> That's definitely a cymbal, wasn't there an old cymbal library by spitfire? not sure if it still exists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was. Clarvis Scraped percussion, or something like that.


----------



## method1 (Jun 7, 2022)

When epic hits die, hopefully they leave behind a well thought out will, and some baby hits that could grow up to be doctors, providing the epic hits successfully convinced the kids that being an epic hit is a hard life, since only a select few make a success out of it.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 7, 2022)

Seinfeld Composer Toolkit.
A library about nothing.
Yada, yada, yada.


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 7, 2022)

ridgero said:


> The return of the weird marketing!


May as well be making crop circles for the good it has at letting us know what it is


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow Spitfire is closing?!


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So NOW they finally release that convolution plugin with Air Lyndhurst, Maide Vale and AR IRs?


My thoughts too.. because you only have the room reflections left once a hit on an object dies away


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 7, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> That's definitely a cymbal, wasn't there an old cymbal library by spitfire? not sure if it still exists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but a cymbal also has an epic hit, even slightly hitting it is a type of epic hit (edge of silence type of epic haha)  and since that dies away.. only room information/reflections remain.


----------



## erc13a (Jun 7, 2022)

Even the picture on the webpage https://www.spitfireaudio.com/when-epic-hits-die-away/ is an inverted Cymbal with some photoshop texture ?


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 7, 2022)

erc13a said:


> Even the picture on the webpage https://www.spitfireaudio.com/when-epic-hits-die-away/ is an inverted Cymbal with some photoshop texture ?


Yeah.
Since we've spent days and days here making our own libs out of percussion hits which we remove the attacks off, and then compress the bejezus out of the tail, I'm calling it - they've heard our results and decided its def worth a commercial library. Long releases plus compressed room sounds....)

Everyone should try it. There's both tonal textures and surprising ambiences to be made super easily this way. Cymbals, bowed xylophone, any drum, hitting anything that resonates really. Hell, you can do it with pianos (but many libs already allow you to do this)


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 7, 2022)

Marketing at the edge of pretentiousness...


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 7, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> When I see, _When epic hits die, what do they leave behind?_, that makes me think they are retiring another library - perhaps HZPerc.
> 
> But when I see,_ The End Of Sound_, that makes me think they are retiring themselves, and Spitfire will cease as a sample library company.


Not a chance. They're too excited.


----------



## Frederick (Jun 7, 2022)

I think the video suggets that the memory of an impact points to the little dents that remain on the cymbal.

I don't mind this way of doing the marketing at all. It's only a couple of days 'till the release of the product. Some sort of a middle ground between just releasing new libraries without anouncement and trying to build up a hype weeks before the release and still not really knowing anything substantial before the moment of release.


----------



## CT (Jun 7, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Seinfeld Composer Toolkit.
> A library about nothing.
> Yada, yada, yada.


What's the deal with transients? Who are these people still using them?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 7, 2022)

Mods can we ban these annoying guessing game posts in the forum? Oh wait Spitfire makes up majority of the ad revenue... move along.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 7, 2022)

Scat.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 7, 2022)

Spitfire had "spring sale "in scorching heat. We were sunbathing at the beach in North Europe, and perplexed over the "spring" sale.

This should be analysed from the same perplexed conjecture.

*Epic hit*

There's a hit song, and an epic track, but the epic hit, is not out there.

Show us a gooddam epic hit before feeding us some sublime texture.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 7, 2022)

The bitter taste of GAS regret…


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 7, 2022)

ModalRealist said:


> The bitter taste of GAS regret…


That's a good one. Sound has ended so they will make their transition to sampling taste.


----------



## decredis (Jun 8, 2022)

"With Spitfire's latest sample library, you too can sound just like John Cage." and for once it's literally true.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 8, 2022)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2022)

Bowed metals. Nice! First Spitfire teaser that actually got me interested.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 8, 2022)

When epic hits die away, what do they leave behind? Join us on *Thursday 9th of June at 5pm GMT / 9am PST* to find out. 

Make sure you don't miss the premiere as we will be giving away a copy of the library in the live chat! 🎁 Set a reminder now: https://bit.ly/3H0S9fE


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 8, 2022)

But, is it curated?


----------



## ridgero (Jun 8, 2022)

At the edge of nothing


----------



## davidson (Jun 8, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> But, is it curated?


Might not be, but you can bet your bottom dollar it'll be 'something something zeitgeist' though.


----------



## musicsoftwaredeals (Jun 8, 2022)

Tails?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 8, 2022)

Sounds like a sting/transition library to me, maybe with a few drones thrown in for good measure.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 8, 2022)

My wallet just told me I don't need this library, but I plan to wait to know more about it tomorrow, then decide if I keep my wallet happy.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My wallet just told me I don't need this library, but I plan to wait to know more about it tomorrow, then decide if I keep my wallet happy.


I have that $40 gift card. If they want to release IR for Abbey Road and Air for forty bucks, I'd bite.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 8, 2022)

Well… this looks like percussions and Spitfire Player:


----------



## holywilly (Jun 8, 2022)

Evo grid for percussions, I’m excited!


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 8, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Evo grid for percussions, I’m excited!


Yup! Looks like SF Player hybrid GUI similar to Polaris.


----------



## pranic (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm envisioning a bowed barrel ensemble. This is going to be interesting, I think. 
In other words... _please tell me what I hadn't expected to need when the week began.  _


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 8, 2022)

I hope it's a product I won't need (or desire)... My present job ends on friday.


----------



## davidson (Jun 9, 2022)

How would the evo grid work, just like a drum sequencer? Interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 9, 2022)

Spitfire Audio announces RESONATE - Gearspace.com


Spitfire Audio announces Resonate - a percussion library made in collaboration with Dame Evelyn Glennie. Read all about it here.



gearspace.com


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 9, 2022)

looks like gearspace jumped the gun perhaps lol


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 9, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Spitfire Audio announces RESONATE - Gearspace.com
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio announces Resonate - a percussion library made in collaboration with Dame Evelyn Glennie. Read all about it here.
> ...


oh ok.. pass for me


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 9, 2022)

Ugh...who needs more scrapes?!? 🙄


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 9, 2022)

$159 for owners of JB Percussion or Scraped Percussion (~35% off) until June 30th.

$179 intro price until June 30th (~25% off)

$249 regular price.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 9, 2022)

*OUT NOW: RESONATE*



A real orchestral strike lives on long after the initial impact dies away—in reverberations that rumble, pierce, rattle, and sing. Those aftershocks have the power to thrill and terrify, lure and intrigue. And now they’re at your fingertips. 

Built in collaboration with the visionary Dame Evelyn Glennie and captured at AIR Studios, Resonate unlocks the other-worldly mystery, magic, and tension of orchestral percussion. 

Tuned and untuned instruments collide across fourteen signals, then spin out toward new frontiers of texture, tone, and dimension. Rather than hit-then-hit, these instruments compel us to hit-then-listen—and make music out of the forgotten sounds left dancing on the air. 

*EXPLORE RESONATE*​


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 9, 2022)

Got to hear Dame Evelyn Glennie before she was a Dame at the Hollywood Bowl. Amazing performer. Will look into this.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 9, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> Tuned and untuned instruments collide across fourteen signals, then spin out toward new frontiers of texture, tone, and dimension.​


Wow!

You have hired some amazing marketing writers! 👍😂


----------



## Technostica (Jun 9, 2022)

Some of my gongs will resonate for over a minute after a strike, so I appreciate a long decay.
It's a boring sound after a while which I enjoy in juxtaposition to the intensity of some of the larger tones they produce.
Good to see them using a superball or two.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jun 9, 2022)

I feel like this...rules?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow - Spitfire's support for the deaf extends beyond their Quality Control department!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 9, 2022)

My reaction after watching the video is that Spitfire Audio's Resonate isn't mission critical, but it would be a nice addition to the spice rack. Perhaps I'll buy it in a year, once its sale price is a bit lower.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jun 9, 2022)

Interesting product. Now, where is Studio Percussion? 😆


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice for horror stuff but honestly at 249 I am never gonna pick it up.


----------



## Raphioli (Jun 9, 2022)

The demos sounded great.
Also loved that patch which she plays from around 9:15 in the walkthrough.

EDIT: btw, most of time, I seem to favor demos besides the trailer music. But for this library, I actually like the trailer music the most. Especially from 0:28. Made me want to add a soaring melody played by a cello on top. (was actually playing in my head while listening to it, so it was inspiring)


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 9, 2022)

Sounds pretty interesting, if you like these types of sounds. I feel like it would be interesting to combine it with Heirloom.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 9, 2022)

Social_Ghost1 said:


> Nice for horror stuff but honestly at 249 I am never gonna pick it up.


Feels like it should be a $29 library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Sounds pretty interesting, if you like these types of sounds. I feel like it would be interesting to combine it with Heirloom.


As do I. They do seem a good fit somehow.


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Jun 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Feels like it should be a $29 library.


I'd say hold on 'til soundiron has another horror bundle sale going.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Even though I have real gongs and a thundersheet there are some really cool sounds in this collection that I am itching to get my hands on. Especially the patches in the timpani category and the combination of unique intruments like the barimbulum and the marimbula not to mention the watertank. So much cool stuff !

Seeing Evelyn Glennie being involved on this makes me utterly joyful, she has been a great inspiration to me.

Thank you Spitfire Audio.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

I have to say… unlike Rob I feel the “saturation of the market” means developers are making way more interesting niche stuff available. If you’re into this kind of stuff (hint: I am) you find yourself in some sort of golden age of sampling


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have to say… unlike Rob I feel the “saturation of the market” means developers are making way more interesting niche stuff available. If you’re into this kind of stuff (hint: I am) you find yourself in some sort of golden age of sampling


Yep… who needs the hundreds string library with „super awesome legato“ (hello Appassionata!)? I think those niche libraries are way more inspiring!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> Yep… who needs the hundreds string library with „super awesome legato“ (hello Appassionata!)? I think those niche libraries are way more inspiring!


I think Heirloom still leads my personal “most inspiring 2022” library leaderboard hehe. Those little composer toolkits function as a sort of “confined composing environment” for me. Instant inspiration.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Mods can we ban these annoying guessing game posts in the forum? Oh wait Spitfire makes up majority of the ad revenue... move along.


And some of the members enjoy them; and they aren't mandatory! They are, however, wholly and robustly insane. So, there's that.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Some of my gongs will resonate for over a minute after a strike, so I appreciate a long decay.
> It's a boring sound after a while which I enjoy in juxtaposition to the intensity of some of the larger tones they produce.
> Good to see them using a superball or two.


I like a good gong. I do overuse them for transitions and endings; but hopefully no-one will notice.

Shh!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I like a good gong. I do overuse them for transitions and endings; but hopefully no-one will notice.


I have a little china notebook in my shirt pocket where I keep track of everything you do gong-wise


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2022)

"This really excites my resonator." 
--Chuck Barris


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I have a little china notebook in my shirt pocket where I keep track of everything you do gong-wise


I'm so busted.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think Heirloom still leads my personal “most inspiring 2022” library leaderboard hehe. Those little composer toolkits function as a sort of “confined composing environment” for me. Instant inspiration.


I‘m on a sample library diet atm, but I‘ll definitely check that one out. My favorites so far are Albion Neo and Stratus.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> I‘m on a sample library diet atm, but I‘ll definitely check that one out. My favorites so far are Albion Neo and Stratus.


It is an expensive library, I have to say. Worth it? Yes, to me it is. But definitely very much a niche and luxury purchase. I also have NEO and love it to bits (especially the Segla textures).

I haven’t fully grasped this new Resonate library yet, in terms of ‘depth’ and ‘sonic potential’, but it isn’t cheap either. So one has to be selective.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 9, 2022)

Songs with gongs:





Band named Gong:



Bang a gong:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

This library is very much something I would want. I can't afford it, of course, given that so much of this sort of thing - not with all of the particular sounds and conveniences of organisation - is not so scarce in the budget market. After all, if you can't afford to do the very best sampling sessions, your have to work on your sound design.

Having said that, to get close to all of these sounds with budget libraries, you'd have to buy a lot of them (I might have done that already...); given that, I don't think that the pricing is outrageous.

Glennie's involvement does give me some increased measure of confidence. Over time, I'm sure we'll learn more about what it can and can't do.

Why is it that when Lucie Treacher uses the marketing phrases that I cannot get annoyed at her? As I can't acknowledge any faults in her, I have to conclude that I've been very unfair to Christian Henson.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> Songs with gongs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bros before does (you know, lady dear).
Gongs before... I can't think of a rhyme.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2022)

My wallet keeps telling me I don't need this library, and that I can achieve all of this by just inserting some Eventide Blakhole Reverb into my many perc. sounds.  

I need to think about it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Why is it that when Lucie Treacher uses the marketing phrases that I cannot get annoyed at her?


Lucie Treacher, or Miss (Mrs?) Treacher for a humble hobbyist like me, is just such a gifted and talented musician and composer. Here are my two favourite “recent” demo songs, and they’re both Treacher pieces.









Moth Holes - Lucie Treacher


Listen to Moth Holes - Lucie Treacher by SPITFIRE AUDIO #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





How many sample library demonstrations are actually well produced full-fledged vocal tracks, that scream to be released as an SA Recordings vinyl single?









Eos — Lucie Treacher


Fink — Signatures: £49 / $49 / €49 https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/fink-signatures/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My wallet keeps telling me I don't need this library, and that I can achieve all of this by just inserting some Eventide Blakhole Reverb into my many perc. sounds.
> 
> I need to think about it.


Reverb… yes maybe. But I’d grab Convology and a couple of weirder IRs or something, rather than Blackhole. Still I doubt if you’d arrive at something similar (but maybe you could!)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I like a good gong. I do overuse them for transitions and endings; but hopefully no-one will notice.
> 
> Shh!


True story. Just today I Iistened to Bee’s most recent Soundcloud upload. It did have a gong in it. This was before Resonate was even released. So I feel the appropriate thing for Spitfire Audio to do is send her an NFR copy of the library, have her replace said gong with a properly resonated one, and buy her track for demo purposes.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Bros before does (you know, lady dear).
> Gongs before... I can't think of a rhyme.


The word you're looking for is "dongs"


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

... bongs!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Lucie Treacher, or Miss (Mrs?) Treacher


How about Ms Treacher?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ... bongs!


That reminds me of something...Gotta go....


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

For me personally, I’d much rather just listen to gongs, than to 99.99% of all songs. Just saying.


----------



## method1 (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For me personally, I’d much rather just listen to gongs, than to 99.99% of all songs. Just saying.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Reverb… yes maybe. But I’d grab Convology and a couple of weirder IRs or something, rather than Blackhole. Still I doubt if you’d arrive at something similar (but maybe you could!)


OK. I will discuss it with my wallet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> How about Ms Treacher?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I actually don't know if there is an equivalent to "Ms" in Dutch.

Actually, not everyone likes "Ms"; it's a minefield negotiating people's feelings, values and preferences. But, like you, I'd definitely go for "Ms." unless I knew someone didn't like it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I actually don't know if there is an equivalent to "Ms" in Dutch.
> 
> Actually, not everyone likes "Ms"; it's a minefield negotiating people's feelings, values and preferences. But, like you, I'd definitely go for "Ms." unless I knew someone didn't like it.


There is, but noone uses it anymore:

mejuffrouw = miss
mevrouw = mrs


----------



## SoftSynthLover99 (Jun 9, 2022)

I hope @Spitfire Team consider releasing new libraries on Kontakt as well. I haven’t purchased anything new since Albion Neo and Solstice, would’ve definitely purchased Polaris but it’s not within Kontakt.

This library looks interesting, but again will have to pass because it doesn’t support Kontakt. From a workflow perspective having to open up a bunch of different dedicated plugins is not ideal, and slows down the process of finding different sounds quickly.

Hopefully spitfire has something new coming for Kontakt users!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2022)

SoftSynthLover99 said:


> Hopefully spitfire has something new coming for Kontakt users!


I wonder how Spitfire Audio decides on using Kontakt or their own Player for a library they plan to release ? is it a technical detail that determines which one they choose ?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ... bongs!


Is Dave there?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 9, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Is Dave there?




Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Is Dave there?


Great. No sleep for weeks to come now. 'Hello Dave? Is Dave there?'

'You're my wife now!'


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have to say… unlike Rob I feel the “saturation of the market” means developers are making way more interesting niche stuff available. If you’re into this kind of stuff (hint: I am) you find yourself in some sort of golden age of sampling


I'm with you on this. But the complexity of managing all these libraries does make the whole endeavor feel increasingly entropic.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think Heirloom still leads my personal “most inspiring 2022” library leaderboard hehe. Those little composer toolkits function as a sort of “confined composing environment” for me. Instant inspiration.


If you wanna save some $ do what I did. Line your studio walls with rubber and buy yourself a straight jacket.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For me personally, I’d much rather just listen to gongs, than to 99.99% of all songs. Just saying.


Gongs do open the path to the magical kingdom.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For me personally, I’d much rather just listen to gongs, than to 99.99% of all songs. Just saying.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder how Spitfire Audio decides on using Kontakt or their own Player for a library they plan to release ? is it a technical detail that determines which one they choose ?


Initially I heard that one of the reasons they went with their own player was because of the sample limitations that limited the number of mic positions in Kontakt. I know Embertone complained about it with their Walker. There may be other reasons. But I do notice most of the libraries on their player to have a lot of mic positions and types.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder how Spitfire Audio decides on using Kontakt or their own Player for a library they plan to release ? is it a technical detail that determines which one they choose ?


Do they still release new Kontakt libraries?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 9, 2022)

I kind of like the idea and sound of this, but it sounds like some things I already have from some other companies that I won't mention on a commercial thread. I am also broke this month, having spent my money too early in the month on another sale.  

I can wait though. And hopefully there will be some more walkthroughs


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I kind of like the idea and sound of this, but it sounds like some things I already have from some other companies that I won't mention on a commercial thread. I am also broke this month, having spent my money too early in the month on another sale.
> 
> I can wait though. And hopefully there will be some more walkthroughs


I used to have time and no money; then I had money and no time. Now I have no time and no money.

That's progress!


----------



## Reznov981 (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Bros before does (you know, lady dear).
> Gongs before... I can't think of a rhyme.


Gongs before bongs, Bee. Surely that was low hanging fruit! 

Edit: I was clearly beaten to the chase, but I still independently thought of it too!
Gongs before songs is my proposed alternative. When you next feel like listening to your favourite track on Spotify, take a massive oriental cymbal crash to the ear instead.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Gongs before bongs, Bee. Surely that was low hanging fruit!
> 
> Edit: I was clearly beaten to the chase, but I still independently thought of it too!
> Gongs before songs is my proposed alternative. When you next feel like listening to your favourite track on Spotify, take a massive oriental cymbal crash to the ear instead.


If you don't have Beijing Opera percussion in your life, you've been too busy.

Slow down, you move too fast.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Do they still release new Kontakt libraries?


I don't think so. The last Kontakt released library I recall is Albion Neo, and that was quite a while back. I doubt they will bother with Kontakt from now on.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't think so. The last Kontakt released library I recall is Albion Neo, and that was quite a while back. I doubt they will bother with Kontakt from now on.


Solstice was released last summer and it was for Kontakt.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Gongs before... I can't think of a rhyme.


Bongs. The correct wording is *Gongs before Bongs*.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Bros before does (you know, lady dear).
> Gongs before... I can't think of a rhyme.


but I can !


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Solstice was released last summer and it was for Kontakt.


OK, so that's a year ago. Nothing in Kontakt since then. That should give you a clue.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK, so that's a year ago. Nothing in Kontakt since then. That should give you a clue.


The clue is Albion plus consistency. It's nice that they didn't take the Ark 5 approach to their customers.

Not that these sorts of commercial decisions are easy. Gosh, I'm glad this isn't my business.


----------



## ism (Jun 9, 2022)

So I was in a cafe today trying to have a conversation .. and the acoustic were just ... kind of ... off ... somehow. Which isn't that unusual when a a chain of cafes rents some generic concrete corporate space that slaps a quick coat of paint over concrete walls.


Another cafe I used to frequent had these beautiful Italian stone tiled floors ... and walls ... and ceilings. And though it was a lovely space to look at it, words would just bounce around with bullets. And whenever they played tinkly jazz piano music I was just about ready to duck for cover.


I've also heard that one can just about loose one's mind in an anechoic chamber. And I think the evolutionary social psychology underlying this phenomenon probably involves something about how sound doesn't just communicate information like mere pitch or words or even mere stereo image, but somehow connects our experience of spatiality to our existence as being social beings existing with an ambient environment, of which our audition and immensely sophisticated sense of phenomenal spatiality that our minds are evolved to reconstruct from just a couple of channels of wobbly air ... or something. (Needless to say, I just made all of this up. But it sounds perfectly plausible to me vis-a-via how sensitive I am to cafe acoustics).

Anyway, I suppose your standard Mr Literal Pants sceptic would just say that I'm just kind neurotic about sound. Or at least about certain nuances of the spatiality of sound that most people wouldn't even notice. (Or, more accurately I suspect, that most people wouldn't notice just how much the notice it.)

(Though seriously, any potential cafe owners reading this - acoustic are important! And not just for blandly bullet-pointable customer experience metrics, but also in deciding the kinds of conversations your cafe is going to facillitate and the kinds of conversions you cafe is going to undermine. And concrete is a very, very bad thing!).



So here's why I love this library - there's just a very particular quality of nuance and spatiality in the sound. And it's clearly designed and recorded and engineer for just this very particular quality. And there's a very particular quality you can get in the AIR Lundhurst, which though it isn't necessarily better that Abbey Road or Teldex or Sony, or that one that Sunset Strings is recorded in who's name I forget, is still very much a very particular quality of sound that I happen to very particularly like, very, very much.


And wow, this library (though I don't really use such percussion and probably won't be picking this up) really captures incredibly nuance and sonority and spatiality and generally very very fabulous loveliness of sonority.

I'd say the same about a handful of other libraries too. But they all have their own very particular qualities that may be fabulous in their own right, but are typically quite particularly, quite different.


I also think that there are louder and/or more aggressive and/or more "modern" and/or more fff-trombone-friendly aesthetics of sonority in which the very particular genre of nuance that this library fundamentally opens up to the world of sample libraries will probably be lost, drowned out in pointlessness.

So on this level, I get where all the narcissistic moaning is coming from - hell, I personally alway have my fingers crossed for a clarinet soloists every time I see a teaser for a new SF library, so in this sense I am once against very deeply, personally, disappointed, nay betrayed! by yet another SF offering that completely fails to meet my own personal needs.

But seriously, taking this for what it is ... and as people who really care sound and the sampling of sound in all of our many, many different way (as all of us here must - otherwise why would we even be here?) ... there's real nuance and delicacy of sonority sampled here that's truly fabulous.

And which I very, very much doubt you're going to be able to remotely approximate with cheaper libraries. This is a kind of sonority that entwines with spatiality that, if you like this sort of think and feel it to be musicality significant, is simply not something that faked with technology.


Not that a library like this in Teldex - or Sony, or Abby Road - wouldn't a fabulous also ... just differently fabulous.

I mean, sure, you can say that it's just me being neurotic about sound - again - like I am in cafes.

But seriously, wow! A singular and singularly beautifully library.

Maybe something to pick up in a nice Christmas Hamper someday


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 9, 2022)

So I suspect that even though we have GB of this exact content in libs I've made, I think picking this up will be in my near future. It's incredibly easy to get some extremely interesting textures, and these kinds of things are always useful in the most unexpected ways. They DO include the attacks (which I edit out) - but the principle is the same. Whats the sound AFTER the hit doing?
They've gone a super interesting second step, allowing a second instrument to resonate from the attack of a first. Something that very few of us would get the time (budget) to mess around with for a recording session.

Some things we do with these sounds:
Grab a long bowed vibe sound, or a gong - or whatever really... and stick it into a LONG reverb with tonnes of modulation. Add Melda Multi Band Trem. Add some resonators. Boom. Instant pulses no one has heard before, and with ever changing sound (you can just feed more of the non-attack sound into the chain at different times to change up the tone)
And this is just one of many ideas. This lib gives you an incredible range of sounds to start with.

I def don't just hear horror. This is an awesome different library.
Edit : Caved - I got it.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 9, 2022)

Whatever they are paying Lucie Treacher is not enough.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I used to have time and no money; then I had money and no time. Now I have no time and no money.
> 
> That's progress!


I'm feeling like that myself. I had a few unexpected expenses in the last few months plus I'm stressing a bit over the drop in my 401k. And work lately has made me not want to look at a computer when I'm done for the day. 

Hopefully, we both have time and money again soon!


----------



## pranic (Jun 9, 2022)

My unrestrained self would have bought this library earlier today, but I think I'm going to focus on writing some more music and keeping some libraries in my Spitfire wishlist for the BF weekend. If I already owned Spitfire Percussion or Scraped Metals, they likely would have had me biting at $159, but at $179, I think it'll likely go back to intro pricing in November, and we'll maybe use that to get whatever Aperture library is on offer.

EDIT: _I really liked the walkthrough, and picked the library up on day 2. I've already put a track together, and absolutely *love* the deep bass hits and how much presence they have. This is a really versatile library._


----------



## mussnig (Jun 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK, so that's a year ago. Nothing in Kontakt since then. That should give you a clue.


As far as I remember, the last Kontakt releases where Contemporary Drama Toolkit, the SSO Pro editions and Solstice. So all of these are continuations or sequels of already established Kontakt libs.

For the Originals titles and the Fink - Signatures Guitar lib it probably doesn't make sense from a business point of view to do a Kontakt release (either you have to pay to NI or only persons who have Kontakt FULL can use them, which doesn't fit the low price point that in many cases obviously targets people new to all of this).

Their other releases in recent months were Abbey Road titles (many mic positions, so as @dzilizzi mentioned, that's probably gives a technical reason to not use Kontakt), Hammers (many mic positions as well), Heirloom (also not only a few mic positions, as far as I can see) and Polaris (probably a mixture between engine and mic positions).

Then there is of course Appassionate. If it were Kontakt, they would have probably used separate patches for the mix signals. But the obvious wild card is their new "Impulse Legato" (whatever that really is) which might be a technical reason to not use Kontakt (but since impulse legato is mostly a black box for us customers, we don't really know).

I probably have forgotten a few recent libs but from what I can tell, the pattern is more or less clear. Now if Spitfire were to release a new orchestral lib (which is neither SSO or an Albion) with ca. 6 mic positions and a price point that doesn't target beginners, then it would be interesting to see which platform they choose. But at this point, I guess they would only do stuff with many mic positions and/or "Impulse Legato".


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 10, 2022)

In a transition, there are always products on the old and new platforms. It depends on when the work on a product started. I think the Kontakt libraries from last year are examples of that. When starting a fresh project, SF has not much reason (maybe no reason at all) to base it on Kontakt.


----------



## CliveC (Jun 10, 2022)

I know she said the library was 'beyond rhythm', but in some ways, I think this is what is lacking here. If the Evo grid had a form of evolution sequencer for some of the sounds, it could have made this an instant purchase for me considering the hundreds of possible rhythms. Tricky to do with some of the sounds but not impossible. I have a few 8dio percussion libraries which really come alive because of the randomised or customisable sequencers.


----------



## mussnig (Jun 10, 2022)

CliveC said:


> I know she said the library was 'beyond rhythm', but in some ways, I think this is what is lacking here. If the Evo grid had a form of evolution sequencer for some of the sounds, it could have made this an instant purchase for me considering the hundreds of possible rhythms. Tricky to do with some of the sounds but not impossible. I have a few 8dio percussion libraries which really come alive because of the randomised or customisable sequencers.


I was also hoping for an EVO grid (based on the teaser). The grid that is offered here, seems a bit like a cut-down version of their kickstart engine (from Spitfire Percussion or HZ Percussion), except that it also offers some randomization.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 10, 2022)

I’m wondering why people are still hung up about Kontakt. As a business if you can cut out the middle man then you do. Love or hate the SF player, SF are a business and want to maximise profits. Not paying for NI licensing makes sense to them.

If you don’t like the player just don’t buy the product.

👍

EDIT: For me personally I think a library like EDNA Earth should be ported to the new player. But I’m guessing the SF player must have some limitations in its engine or some thing.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 10, 2022)

I would be extremely interested in this library if it's for free. May I have it for free please. Thanks.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 10, 2022)

If you give it to me for free, I more or less promise to use it btw.


----------



## SoftSynthLover99 (Jun 10, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I’m wondering why people are still hung up about Kontakt. As a business if you can cut out the middle man then you do. Love or hate the SF player, SF are a business and want to maximise profits. Not paying for NI licensing makes sense to them.
> 
> If you don’t like the player just don’t buy the product.
> 
> ...


Kontakt is the most popular sample library platform, and likely will be for the foreseeable future. From a business perspective Spitfire are reaching less musicians/consumers by NOT releasing for Kontakt. However that is just my opinion and how I feel about it as someone who is heavily invested in Kontakt.

And I highly doubt Spitfire would be as popular if it wasn’t for Kontakt and the exposure from Native Instruments.

Edit: eDNA earth is definitely one of my fav spitfire libraries, pretty underrated!


----------



## mussnig (Jun 10, 2022)

easyrider said:


> EDIT: For me personally I think a library like EDNA Earth should be ported to the new player. But I’m guessing the SF player must have some limitations in its engine or some thing.


If I understand correctly the EDNA engine already exists in the Spitfire Player (Orbis, Polaris) - so I guess they could do it but it's probably not a priority for them.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 10, 2022)

I was expecting something more creative when seeing the evo grid. Otherwise it’s an instant buy.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 10, 2022)

mussnig said:


> If I understand correctly the EDNA engine already exists in the Spitfire Player (Orbis, Polaris) - so I guess they could do it but it's probably not a priority for them.


Is it as complex though?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 10, 2022)

SoftSynthLover99 said:


> Kontakt is the most popular sample library platform, and likely will be for the foreseeable future. From a business perspective Spitfire are reaching less musicians/consumers by NOT releasing for Kontakt. However that is just my opinion and how I feel about it as someone who is heavily invested in Kontakt.


I’d argue Labs and the $29 offerings using the SF player are reaching more musicians than ever!


----------



## mussnig (Jun 10, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Is it as complex though?


I don't have Orbis or Polaris but I have EDNA Earth. I had the impression the GUI looks the same but I didn't check them out too closely.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 10, 2022)

This could be a real treasure trove for those who will actively exploit these sounds. I don't need them as often so this library is pretty much overkill for me, at least for the time being.

I have a number of SA libraries running in the Spitfire Player. One thing I dislike about it is the overcluttered feel, especially in products with numerous mic positions and other options, such as in this case.

All in all, this is meticulously recorded and produced, as expected from SA. Personally, I prefer the booms and thuds over the scrapes, but one can't complain about those either in this case. Also, this library is an interesting reminder of how much you can be creative with musical instruments that are very basic and simple in nature.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> I would be extremely interested in this library if it's for free. May I have it for free please. Thanks.


Sure just click this link!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> If you give it to me for free, I more or less promise to use it btw.



Curb your enthusiasm... 

You could however explore ALL the free Spitfire libraries here:









LABS


An infinite series of free software instruments, made by musicians and sampling experts in London, for anyone, anywhere. Presented in our own plug-in, they are easy to use, and compatible with any DAW. And in case you missed it — they're all free.



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Also there is this:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/under-49

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 10, 2022)

Never had a free library from them yet.

But this could be the first!


----------



## davidson (Jun 10, 2022)

Tried to watch the walkthrough three times now - fallen asleep twice and found something more fun to do another. Is anyone aware of any other demonstration videos for this library?


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> Tried to watch the walkthrough three times now - fallen asleep twice and found something more fun to do another. Is anyone aware of any other demonstration videos for this library?


If I get for free, I'll demonstrate it alright!


----------



## davidson (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> If I get for free, I'll demonstrate it alright!


Haha, send this man a copy asap!


----------



## gallantknight (Jun 10, 2022)

It looks like an interesting library. As I was quickly skimming over the list of articulations to see what the library contained, I read, "Meatball Kit", so I did a double-take and then I realized it actually said:

Metals Kit
Superball Kit
My brain is weird sometimes.


----------



## blaggins (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't need this library and probably won't be buying it (hell,does a hobbyist "need" any library? does a squirrel s*** in the woods?) but if I ever do, it will be because Lucie Treacher's trailer track. I think I've listened to it like 10x times just because I am so mesmerized by it. Definitely hoping she does a track breakdown video about it!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2022)

gallantknight said:


> It looks like an interesting library. As I was quickly skimming over the list of articulations to see what the library contained, I read, "Meatball Kit", so I did a double-take and then I realized it actually said:
> 
> Metals Kit
> Superball Kit
> My brain is weird sometimes.


ya meen like _ when I see big signs they seem to say _Chick A Fil __??_


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 10, 2022)

pranic said:


> My unrestrained self would have bought this library earlier today, but I think I'm going to focus on writing some more music and keeping some libraries in my Spitfire wishlist for the BF weekend. If I already owned Spitfire Percussion or Scraped Metals, they likely would have had me biting at $159, but at $179, I think it'll likely go back to intro pricing in November, and we'll maybe use that to get whatever Aperture library is on offer.



_Edit: Misread your post, thought you had Percussion or Scraped Percussion to qualify for the extra discount. Still keeping the post because it has useful info for others._

When a product goes back to intro pricing during a sale, any extra amount off for owning a qualifying library is not included. For example, I was eligible for the extra discount for Polaris, but during the spring sale, the price of Polaris was the intro price without that extra discount. Other libraries in the past that I qualified for "extra intro" pricing had the same thing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 10, 2022)

SoftSynthLover99 said:


> Kontakt is the most popular sample library platform, and likely will be for the foreseeable future. From a business perspective Spitfire are reaching less musicians/consumers by NOT releasing for Kontakt.


Spitfire doesn't reach customers through Kontakt (or NI promoting their libraries - which it doesn't). They reach them through their marketing. The player doesn't matter - especially as their Spitfire player libraries are fully self-contained. I guarantee you they've done the math on it.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 10, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I hope it's a product I won't need (or desire)... My present job ends on friday.


My job has been extended to next tuesday (at least). 
Resonate is a library I both need and desire... Downloading!!


----------



## holywilly (Jun 10, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> My job has been extended to next tuesday (at least).
> Resonate is a library I both need and desire... Downloading!!


Healthy composer cycle: buy libraries, work on projects, get paid, buy libraries, work on projects, get paid…..

Me just bought.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 10, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Healthy composer cycle: buy libraries, work on projects, get paid, buy libraries, work on projects, get paid…..
> 
> Me just bought.


I'm not even a composer!
I'm a concept artist. I'm a visual designer for films.  
But I can't resist anything that comes close emulating the original score for "Planet of the Apes".


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 10, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> _Edit: Misread your post, thought you had Percussion or Scraped Percussion to qualify for the extra discount. Still keeping the post because it has useful info for others._
> 
> When a product goes back to intro pricing during a sale, any extra amount off for owning a qualifying library is not included. For example, I was eligible for the extra discount for Polaris, but during the spring sale, the price of Polaris was the intro price without that extra discount. Other libraries in the past that I qualified for "extra intro" pricing had the same thing.


Intro pricing with scraped percussion is only $9 more than the 40% off price. Though it may be a year and a half before it gets to that price if they do their usual and drop it to intro price for any sales during the first year. Are there any big general sales between May and Christmas? I think they are all limited products on sale.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 11, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Whatever they are paying Lucie Treacher is not enough.


She got Paul's ebook at a discount /s


----------



## Remnant (Jun 11, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> She got Paul's ebook at a discount /s


No wonder she is so in tune with the bespoke curated zeitgeist of our time.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 11, 2022)

This library is so me Thank you SPITFIRE! And special thanks to Dame Evelyn Glennie.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 11, 2022)

tpoots said:


> does a hobbyist "need" any library?


Well yes or it wouldn't be a hobby would it.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Well yes or it wouldn't be a hobby would it.


One of the things I've really learned around there is that hobbyists are the ones that really drive the industry of VI's and sample libraries..


----------



## wunderflo (Jun 11, 2022)

found this:



I think this library is for soniconnoisseurs who just love to play with different acoustic perspectives - and I'm quite interested. The different mic signals and recording techniques seem to be the real star here. Imo, reactions would have been more positive if they simply turned up the volume of the library in Lucie's walkthrough. It's way too quiet compared to her voice. Thus, a lot of the resonance gets lost.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 11, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> Imo, reactions would have been more positive if they simply turned up the volume of the library in Lucie's walkthrough. It's way too quiet compared to her voice. Thus, a lot of the resonance gets lost.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## davidson (Jun 11, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I thought the same thing.


And if she'd play more than a single note at what looks like 16 velocity every three minutes.


----------



## Bereckis (Jun 11, 2022)

Meanwhile, with the Spitfire libraries, it's hard for me not to buy one. Especially if they use their own player and not NI Kontakt.

I have in the meantime (initial purchase October 2020):
Spitfire Audio: Abbey Road One
Spitfire Audio: Abbey Road Two
Spitfire Audio: Albion One (Kontakt)
Spitfire Audio: Albion Neo (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Albion Solstice (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Albion Tundra (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Alternative Solo Strings (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Angular String Evolutions
Spitfire Audio: Appassionata Strings
Spitfire Audio: Aperture 2 (Contact)
Spitfire Audio: Aperture The Stack
Spitfire Audio: BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional
Spitfire Audio: Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (contact)
Spitfire Audio: British Drama Toolkit (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Chamber Strings Pro (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Contemporary Drama Toolkit (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Eric Whitacre Choir
Spitfire Audio: Fragile Strings Evolutions
Spitfire Audio: Hammers
Spitfire Audio: Harp Swarm (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Heirloom
Spitfire Audio: Kepler Orchestra (contact)
Spitfire Audio: LABS
Spitfire Audio:London Contemporary Orchestra Strings (contact)
Spitfire Audio:London Contemporary Orchestra Textures (contact)
)
Spitfire Audio: Mandolin Swarm (Contact)
Spitfire Audio: North 7 Vintage Keys (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Olafur Arnalds Evolutions (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Olafur Arnalds Stratus (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Orbis
Spitfire Audio: Orchestral Swarm (contact)
Spitfire Audio: Polaris
Spitfire Audio: Resonate
Spitfire Audio: Solo Strings (Contact)
Spitfire Audio: Symphonic Motions
Spitfire Audio: Woodwind Evolutions
Spitfire Audio: various originals and SA

They are inexhaustible sources of sound for me besides the worlds of Omniphere, Falcon and Toontrack.

I buy most Spitfire libraries because of the good videos, with the hope of then being able to use them as well.

Unfortunately, this is rarely the case. Mostly they are then only used when I myself do not expect it.

At least in the times of the Corona these libraries are a "consolation" or "replacement" for my missing live music.

If I had to live from the music, I would have a fraction of these libraries and would then use them more intensively.

In commercial terms, Spitfire has done everything right with their marketing with me. 

The support from Spitfire is good according to my own experience.

Resonate is a library I didn't expect, but made me curious enough to buy it.






Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 11, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> Imo, reactions would have been more positive if they simply turned up the volume of the library in Lucie's walkthrough. It's way too quiet compared to her voice. Thus, a lot of the resonance gets lost.


I thought it was just me. I do have a loud fan on right now. It's been pretty hot and my office/studio doesn't get good airflow without it. Being on the second floor southwest side probably doesn't help. Anyway, I could barely hear the walkthrough and gave up about halfway through.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 11, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I thought it was just me. I do have a loud fan on right now. It's been pretty hot and my office/studio doesn't get good airflow without it. Being on the second floor southwest side probably doesn't help. Anyway, I could barely hear the walkthrough and gave up about halfway through.


That’s quite odd. I had no trouble listening at a fairly casual level. Sounded lovely. Some beautiful noise there for sure.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 11, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> The different mic signals and recording techniques seem to be the real star here.


This was overlooked by me on the first viewing of the walkthrough but you are so right. The mic signals are not just mic different mic positions but something that alters the sound, like hydrophones and granular. Cool stuff !


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 11, 2022)

In general, hobbyists more or less drive everything. For example, does anyone really think that people go to the cinema because they're professional cinema goers.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> In general, hobbyists more or less drive everything. For example, does anyone really think that people go to the cinema because they're professional cinema goers.


Not really the same. Movie makers make movies, movie watchers watch movies. Us hobbyists are making music, not only listening to it.


----------



## wunderflo (Jun 11, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Us hobbyists are making music, not only listening to it.


oh, how I wish this was true


----------



## Remnant (Jun 11, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Meanwhile, with the Spitfire libraries, it's hard for me not to buy one. Especially if they use their own player and not NI Kontakt.
> 
> I have in the meantime (initial purchase October 2020):
> Spitfire Audio: Abbey Road One
> ...


Well if you do not get Christmas cards from Christian and Paul’s kids’ college funds, something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> In general, hobbyists more or less drive everything. For example, does anyone really think that people go to the cinema because they're professional cinema goers


A movie is a form of entertainment for everyone. Sample libraries are tools intended for composers. Not really the same


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 12, 2022)

arcduelist said:


> A movie is a form of entertainment for everyone. Sample libraries are tools intended for composers. Not really the same


OK. But I would regard the word composers as a posh name for hobbyists based on personal experience.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 12, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> OK. But I would regard the word composers as a posh name for hobbyists based on personal experience.


"Amateur Composer" would be the correct name to use.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 12, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> "Amateur Composer" would be the correct name to use.


Uhh no. In general it wouldn't.


----------



## Henu (Jun 12, 2022)

It's called a "Producer" nowadays.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 12, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Uhh no. In general it wouldn't.


Why not?


----------



## Evans (Jun 12, 2022)

"Hobbyists" is too broad a term that doesn't imply consistency or quality of use. A cinema-goer v. movie-maker is a bad example, but good examples do exist (I think).

My uncle used to run a bike shop. Many of his return customers he says were people buying elite kits that low/mid-level professional racers would acquire, but these people never (or almost never) participate in races.

But they're still riding dozens of miles at a time on their weekend morning ride, equivalent to a typical road race. It still required a lot of training (I assume). They were all fit as heck. I'd see them on the hills on the west side of Austin all the time, looking fancy.

Yet he also had people buying nearly the same gear because they had a wad of cash with a goal to "get in shape" or good intentions, but the stereotype is that those bikes just sit in a garage.

Same group, though. Non-pros, hobbyists? Just that one can perform at pro or near-pro quality, perhaps not under the same pressure or scrutiny as sponsored cyclists.

EDIT: I do think there are times when distinguishing between professional use and non-professional is important. In large part that can be about workflow. But even then, there are varying flavors of professional. Someone might have a need to quickly turn something around for a commercial; someone else might be slowly working on an album.

SOURCES: Uncle owned a bike shop. Neighbor of more than 15 years has a gold record.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Jun 12, 2022)

Well this is a surprise - I'm going to buy it, not because I *need* some more percussion, but because as a percussionist I've always been a fan of Evelyn Glennie. I know she'll bring some new concepts to the table here; because she's profoundly deaf, she experiences sound in a different way than most of us, and that should provide a fresh approach vs yet more booms and scrape noises.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 12, 2022)

In sports terms, a professional gets paid for their work. An amateur does not for doing the same work. I would th think the same applies to music. There are a lot of very skilled amateurs, so level of proficiency is not really come into it.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Jun 12, 2022)

Here's an interview from 2019, where Glennie actually goes into this concept of the "long tail" of sound. So this seems to be the concept that Resonate is based on, since for her, sound is felt more than it is heard.


----------



## GMT (Jun 12, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, reactions would have been more positive if they simply turned up the volume of the library in Lucie's walkthrough. It's way too quiet compared to her voice. Thus, a lot of the resonance gets lost.



I find this a lot with Spitfire walkthroughs, especially Paul Thomsons'. He's there demonstrating a new ultra flautando sound as I keep turning up the volume to hear it. Next thing I know, he is shouting "EXCITED!" in my ear.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 12, 2022)

Thudinthenight said:


> Here's an interview from 2019, where Glennie actually goes into this concept of the "long tail" of sound. So this seems to be the concept that Resonate is based on, since for her, sound is felt more than it is heard.



I saw a docu about her some time ago. Quite interesting.


----------



## redlester (Jun 12, 2022)

Regarding the loudness issues, I watched the walkthrough while using headphones and it seemed absolutely fine, but watching again over speakers at normal listening level I see what people are saying.

Could be something to do with the fact that Lucie appears to have the Dynamics slider set at minimum for almost the entire walkthrough? Having purchased and had a quick play with it, the Dynamics does make a hell of a difference to many of the patches.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 12, 2022)

Evans said:


> EDIT: I do think there are times when distinguishing between professional use and non-professional is important. In large part that can be about workflow.


Pros in just about anything are generally much quicker. It's great being a hobbyist in the music world until you get publishers up your ass. Then you wish you were playing Bach for a hobby.


----------



## Mega (Jun 12, 2022)

I wasn't paying attention to this but ended up watching the Lucie Treacher video. Come to find out, this is exactly the type of percussion I've been waiting for. It's not bombastic and over the top. It hits the sweet spot that I'm missing with my current percussion libraries. So, I guess I'll be using that gift card sooner than I expected!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 12, 2022)

WHAT DO ARTISTS DO ALL DAY?
Hobby One can not be?


----------



## zeng (Sep 8, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Anyone using EW Stormdrum 3? Are there any similarities between Resonate and Stormdrum 3?


----------



## holywilly (Sep 8, 2022)

zeng said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anyone using EW Stormdrum 3? Are there any similarities between Resonate and Stormdrum 3?


They are way too different, you definitely need Resonate.


----------

